# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Boards : η Αναμετρηση!

## ok_computer

Κανω αυτη την αναμέτρηση για να δουμε τι υπαρχει στην αγορα...
Ως γνωστον η χρηση διαφορων boards για χρηση ασυρματων δικτων ειναι ιδιατερα διαδεδομένη. Για να δουμε τι υπαρχει στην αγορα που να μπορει να μας φανει χρησιμο , που ομως καλυπτει διαφορες αναγκες μας οπως να εχει 1-2 mni pci ή pcmcia, POE, 1-2 ethernet, watchdogs, χαμηλη καταναλωση αλλα και αλλα διαφορα που θα μας σταθερα και αξιοπιστα τα link μας αλλα και θα αντεχουν σε σκληρες συνθηκες (οπως σε ενα κουτι στη ταρατσα) και τέλος και πολυ σημαντικο το μικρο μεγεθος.


1. PC Engines WRAP.1E-1



*CPU:* 266 MHz AMD Geode SC1100 CPU (fast 486 core)
*DRAM:* 128 MB SDRAM
*Storage:* Operating system and application stored on CompactFlash card 
*Connectivity:* 2 Ethernet channels (National DP83816), 2 miniPCI slots , 1 serial port (console).

2. PC Engines WRAP.2C



*CPU:* 266 MHz AMD Geode SC1100 CPU (fast 486 core)
*DRAM:* 64 MB SDRAM
*Storage:* Operating system and application stored on CompactFlash card 
*Connectivity:* 1 Ethernet channels (National DP83816), 2 miniPCI slots , 1 serial port (console).

3. PC Engines WRAP.2C 



*CPU:* 266 MHz AMD Geode SC1100 CPU (fast 486 core)
*DRAM:* 128 MB SDRAM
*Storage:* Operating system and application stored on CompactFlash card 
*Connectivity:* 1 Ethernet channels (National DP83816), 2 miniPCI slots , 1 serial port (console).

4. PC Engines WRAP.1E-2



*CPU:* 266 MHz AMD Geode SC1100 CPU (fast 486 core)
*DRAM:* 128 MB SDRAM
*Storage:* Operating system and application stored on CompactFlash card 
*Connectivity:* 3 Ethernet channels (National DP83816), 1 miniPCI slots , 1 serial port (console).

5.Soekris net4501-30 



# 100/133 Mhz AMD ElanSC520
# 16-64 Mbyte SDRAM, soldered on board
# CompactFLASH Type I/II socket, 8 Mbyte FLASH to 4 Gbyte Microdrive
# 1-3 10/100 Mbit Ethernet ports, RJ-45
# 1 Serial port, DB9. (optional 2nd serial port)
# Mini-PCI type III socket. (t.ex for optional hardware encryption.)
# PCI Slot, right angle 3.3V only. (t.ex for optional WAN board.)

6.Soekris net4511-30 

# 100/133 Mhz AMD ElanSC520
# 16-64 Mbyte SDRAM, soldered on board
# CompactFLASH Type I/II socket, 8 Mbyte FLASH to 4 Gbyte Microdrive
# 1-2 10/100 Mbit Ethernet ports, RJ-45
# 1 Serial port, DB9.
# Mini-PCI type III socket. (t.ex for optional hardware encryption.)
# 1 PC-Card/Cardbus slots, for wireless adapters

7.Soekris net4526-20 



# 100/ Mhz AMD ElanSC520
# 32 Mbyte SDRAM, soldered on board
# Soldered CompactFLASH, 16 Mbyte 
# 1 10/100 Mbit Ethernet ports, RJ-45
# 1 Serial port, DB9.
# Power LED, Activity LED, Error LED
# 2 Mini-PCI type III sockets

8.Soekris net4526-30



# 133 Mhz AMD ElanSC520
# 64 Mbyte SDRAM, soldered on board
# Soldered CompactFLASH, 64 Mbyte.
# 1 10/100 Mbit Ethernet ports, RJ-45
# 1 Serial port, DB9.
# Power LED, Activity LED, Error LED
# 2 Mini-PCI type III sockets

9.Soekris net4521-30 Board only




10. Mikrotik RouterBOARD 230



*CPU* 266 Mhz NSC SC1100 system on a chip CPU (Pentium MMX architecture)
*Memory Slot*  SoDIMM (up to 512MBytes SDRAM)
*Harddrive connectors* CompactFLASH I/II socket (support for standard 
*Ethernet ports* Two 10/100 Mb/s Ethernet using the NSC DP83816 (DP83815 driver compatible) one of them with Power over Ethernet 802.3af standard
*Serial ports* One port with DB9 standard
*USB port* One port with USB 1.1 standard
*Mini PCI slot* One slot with Type III standard
*PCI slot* One slot with universal support (+/-12v, 5v, 3.3v)
*PCMCIA slot* Dual PCMCIA/CardBUS

11. RouterBOARD 532



*CPU* MIPS 32 4Kc based 200MHz-333MHz (can be downclocked in BIOS) embedded processor
*Memory* 32MB DDR onboard memory chip 
*Data storage* 64MB onboard NAND memory chip CompactFlash type I/II slot (also supports IBM/Hitachi Microdrive)
*Ethernet ports* 
One IDT Korina 10/100 Mbit/s Fast Ethernet port supporting Auto-MDI/X
Two VIA VT6105 10/100 Mbit/s Fast Ethernet ports supporting Auto-MDI/X
*MiniPCI slot* Two MiniPCI Type IIIA/IIIB slots
*Serial ports* One DB9 RS232C asynchronous serial port

+Licence RouterOS Level 3-5 installed

Η σειρα έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι μπορει να παρει πρόσθετα boards ,τα οποια είναι:

Α. RouterBOARD 564



The RouterBOARD 564 is a daughterboard for the RB532. It attaches to the RB532 (see picture) by means of special daughterboard connector and adds four more MiniPCI slots and six ethernet ports.

Β. RouterBOARD 502



The RouterBOARD 502 is a daughterboard for the RB532. It attaches to the RB532 (see picture) by means of special daughterboard connector and adds two more MiniPCI slots


Παρατηρησεις:

1. Να μεινει το thread μονο σε τεχνικο επιπεδο...
2. Θα βαλω και τιμες αλλα επειδη παιδευομαι τοση ωρα να τα βρω ολα αυτα.
3. Πειτε υπερ και κατα της καθε λυσης για να τα βαλω....

----------


## ok_computer

Τιμες:

Ειναι για ενα κομματι και χωρις μεταφορικά.

*PC Engines*

PC Engines WRAP.1E-1 (2 LAN / 2 miniPCI / 128 MB DRAM) *€116.2* expected ~ 2005-08-30

PC Engines WRAP.1E-2 (3 LAN / 1 miniPCI / 128 MB DRAM) *€122.01* expected ~ 2005-08-30

PC Engines WRAP.2C (1 LAN / 2 miniPCI / 64 MB) * €99.6* expected ~ 2005-09-30

PC Engines WRAP.2C (1 LAN / 2 miniPCI / 128 MB) *€107.9*  expected ~ 2005-09-30


*Soekris*

net4501-30 Board *EUR 124*  

net4511-30 Board *EUR 129* 

net4521-30 Board *EUR 141* 

net4526-20 Board *EUR 101* 

net4526-30 Board *EUR 121* 

Ετοιμοπαράδοτα : http://soekris.kd85.com/



*RouterBOARD*

'RouterBOARD 532' with MIPS CPU, 32 MB DDR RAM, three LAN, two MiniPCI, 64MB NAND Storage with RouterOS Level 3 installed, full voltage power support, daughterboard connector	*$140* 

'RouterBOARD 532' with MIPS CPU, 32 MB DDR RAM, three LAN, two MiniPCI, 64MB NAND Storage with RouterOS Level 5 installed, full voltage power support, daughterboard connector	*$165* 

RB/502 'RouterBOARD 502 Daughterboard' with two mini PCI slots	*$20*

RB/564 'RouterBOARD 564 Daughterboard' with four mini PCI slots and 6 10/100 MDI-X ethernet ports	*$100*

RB/230 RouterBOARD 230 with 266 MHz CPU	*$195*

Ειναι τιμες καταλόγου και απο τα sites της καθε εταιριας....

----------


## alasondro

Παραθέτω ένα link από το forum στο routerboard.com 
για benchmark που έχουν γίνει με την σειρά 5...

http://forum.routerboard.com/viewtopic. ... 134985bf20

Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να κάνουμε και εμείς κάποιες δοκιμές και συγκρίσεις των routeboard με τα WRAP .
Έχω ένα wrap που κάθεται αν το θέλει κάποιος μπορώ να του το δώσω 
Θα έιχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον να δούμε διαφορές

----------


## ok_computer

μαλιστα....
Το βαζω για να φαινεται και με τα επομενα...




> We have tested new routerboard 532 with one CM-9 radio module at 333MHz CPU.
> We have obtain from bandwidth-test:
> 
> UDP-Receive mode: 30.7 Mbps CPU load: 50%
> TCP-Receive mode: 23.3 Mbps CPU load: 94-97%
> UDP-Send mode: 30.8 Mbps CPU load 100%
> TCP-Send mode: 23.3 Mbps CPU load 100%
> UDP-both mode: 15.6/15.6 Mbps CPU load 100%
> TCP-both mode: 14.7 Mbps CPU load 100%


Σε ενα παλιοτερο αρθρο του Τοm ειχαμε αυτα τα αποτελεσματα:



```
 	   	              LAN -> WAN   	WAN -> LAN   	LAN -> WAN   	WAN -> LAN
PC Engines 	WRAP.1C-2 	38.3        42.8           3.64              3.52
Soekris 	net4801-30 	   25.3        33.6 	      3.85 	            3.76
net4501-50 	              16.5 	  18.5 	           2.07 	        2.02
```


http://www.tomsnetworking.com/Reviews-1 ... P1D2-1.php


Επισης μεσα απο το αρθρο : http://www.tomsnetworking.com/Reviews-1 ... THWALL.php
με ενα PII 400Mhz με 256MB RAM, εχεις περιπου 93Mbps.

----------


## ngia

Χοντρικά τα wrap προωθούν 20-28Mbps τα οποία μοιράζονται ανάμεσα στις ασύρματες κάρτες που έχουμε.
Π.χ 20Mbps από wlan σε ethernet ή 20Μbps από wlan se wlan ή αν έχουμε δύο ασύρματες κάρτες από 10Μbps η κάθε μία προς την ethernet.
Έτσι σηκώνει ένα α όχι πλήρως εκμεταλλεύσιμο ή δύο α μερικώς εκμεταλλεύσιμα.
Αν βάλουμε b καρτούλες σηκώνει οριακά δύο σε πλήρη εκμετάλλευση.

Τα routerboard 500 λόγω του CPU του σηκώνει περίπου το διπλό νούμερο. Από την άλλη είναι σε MIPS αρχιτεκτονική.

Εκτός αυτών υπάρχουν στην αγορά αριθμός από παρόμοιες λύσεις οι οποίες με τον καιρό γίνονται περισσότερες - φτηνότερες.
Βραχυπρόθεσμα όλες οι παραπάνω λύσεις θεωρούνται καλές, μακροπρόθεσμα , αν κάποιος δεν βιάζεται σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν άλλες καλύτερες, φτηνότερες που να κρατήσουν στο χρόνο.

----------


## acoul

Θα συνιστούσα OpenWRT/Wireless Freedom λύση για το λόγο του ότι συγκεντρώνει το μεγαλύτερο support για WiFi/Embeded λύσεις σε διεθνές επίπεδο με συνεχή ανάπτυξη και είναι Open Source. Υποστηρίζει μεγάλη ποικιλία hardware και από πακέτα είναι ασυναγώνιστο. Ακόμη και η broadcom στα 5mW και κάτω με μια Andrew 24dbi είναι μια εξαιρετική λύση.

----------


## paravoid

> Θα συνιστούσα OpenWRT/Wireless Freedom λύση για το λόγο του ότι συγκεντρώνει το μεγαλύτερο support για WiFi/Embeded λύσεις σε διεθνές επίπεδο με συνεχή ανάπτυξη και είναι Open Source. Υποστηρίζει μεγάλη ποικιλία hardware και από πακέτα είναι ασυναγώνιστο. Ακόμη και η broadcom στα 5mW και κάτω με μια Andrew 24dbi είναι μια εξαιρετική λύση.


Εμ, δεν ξέρω κανένα WRT-like hardware το οποίο να έχει πάνω από μια mini-PCI.
Και το OpenWRT δεν παίζει στα παραπάνω SBC.

Όσο για την Βroadcom στα 5mW, μόνο εξαιρετική λύση δεν θα την έλεγα...
Είναι από τα χειρότερα ράδιο που υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## alasondro

> αν κάποιος δεν βιάζεται σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν άλλες καλύτερες, φτηνότερες που να κρατήσουν στο χρόνο.


Έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάτι συγκεκριμένο???

----------


## papashark

> Ακόμη και η broadcom στα 5mW και κάτω με μια Andrew 24dbi είναι μια εξαιρετική λύση.


Εκτός του ότι όπως είπε και ο Φαίδωνας ότι η broadcom μόνο εξαίρετη λύση δεν είναι σε Β, καθως ούτε καλή ευαισθησία έχει, αλλά και ο σχεδιασμός της κάρτας καθότι g, υπολείπετε κατά πολύ των παλαιών b (εξαιρετη λύση είναι τα prism 2 & 2.5 που έχουν οι senao, αλλά και οι cisco με δικός τους mac controller), τα 5 mw είναι 7db, και άλλα 24 η κεραία μας κάνουν 31db - απώλειες καλωδίων που δεν θα είναι πολλές μιας και μιλάμε για εξωτερική συσκευή με σκοπό να είναι κοντά στην κεραία.

Λύση με 30 db EIRP είναι απαράδεκτη, τόσο οικολογικά, όσο και νομικά (που δεν καίει δυστηχώς τους περισσότερους εδώ μέσα).

Καλό είναι να μην δίνουμε συμβουλές τόσο λάθος.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
>  αν κάποιος δεν βιάζεται σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν άλλες καλύτερες, φτηνότερες που να κρατήσουν στο χρόνο.
> 
> 
> Έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάτι συγκεκριμένο???


Είχε βρει ο bliz ένα link με αντίστοιχες λύσεις, αλλά το χασα, bliz όταν βγεις από το νερό, για δώσε το πάλι.

Επίσης υπάρχουν και οι λύσεις σε στυλ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
mobo των 50ε, με μειονέκτημα όμως την κατανάλωση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ίσως να πρέπει να δούμε και τις λύσεις EPIA… κατά την γνώμη μου είναι δυνατές και λιγότερο Power Hungry από κάποιες PC λύσεις…

Τα έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς??  :: 

http://www.mini-box.com/s.nl/c.ACCT1272 ... gory.15/.f

και εδω... 

http://www.mini-itx.gr

Fire ομως οι τιμες του... Ψωνίζεις αγκαλιά με πυροσβεστήρα…  :: 

και εδω? 

http://www.mini-itx.it/index.php?cPath=25

Σίγουρα κάποιος μπορεί να τα βρει και ακόμα ποιο φθηνά..  ::

----------


## ngia

Αυτή τη στιγμή, από αυτά που γνωρίζουμε (πιθανώς να υπάρχουν και άλλα) η καλύτερη λύση για b είναι ένα wrap με δύο σεναο κάρτες, με κόστος 120 + 2χ30 + 2 χ 5 (pigtails ) + 20e (κουτί μεταλλικό) +10ε(CF)= 180ε. (*90e/if*)
Επίσης κόστος λειτουργίας 5ε/έτος.

Eνώ για a, το routerboard to 500ari, με δύο cm9, με κόστος 160ε (με licence) + 2 x 40 + 2x5 (pigtails) + 20e (κουτί μεταλλικό) +10ε(CF)= 280ε. (*140e/if*)
Επίσης κόστος λειτουργίας 5ε/έτος.

Ενώ για λύση με επεκτασιμότητα και χαμηλό κόστος, pc με προσαρμοστή σε minipci και cm9, κόστος 50e (P3(400-1000MHz))+ 60e (adaptor minipci) + 4 x 40 (4 cm9) + 4 x 5 (pigtails) + 30e (κουτί μεταλλικό) +10ε(CF)=330ε. (*80e/if*)
Επίσης κόστος λειτουργίας 30ε/έτος.

Άρα προτεινόμενη λύση για σήμερα, που να έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα και να κρατήσει στο χρόνο και να είναι όσο το δυνατό χαμηλότερου κόστους, με αυτά που γνωρίζουμε, είναι σε b wrap με senao, και σε α routeropc. 

Στην κατηγορία καλύτερου λόγου ποιότητας κόστους πάμε φυσικά σε άλλα προιόντα , όπως πχ μεταχειρισμένο dlink με 40ε.

----------


## sotiris

Στο routerboard γιατι χρειαζεται και CF?
Δεν εχει ηδη φορτωμενο το routerOS ?

----------


## tripkaos

παντως το RouterBOARD 532 φαινετε να ειναι η καλητερη λυση αφου περνει και extra

----------


## koki

> παντως το RouterBOARD 532 φαινετε να ειναι η καλητερη λυση αφου περνει και extra


Ανάλογα για τι το θες :>

----------


## sotiris

συνηθως αυτο που θες απο μια τετοια συσκευη ειναι να λειτουργει απροβληματιστα,να μπορει να διαχειριστει μεγαλο BW, και να ειναι ευκολα επεκτασιμη.
το routerboard μαλλον καλυπτει τα παραπανω,
δεν κολαει σαν τα Η102, εχει μεγαλυτερο BW απο τα wrap λογω cpu, περνει εξτρα καρτα για αλλα 4 ακομα, και εχει ενσωματομενο OS για μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα.

ξερει κανεις να μου απαντησει σε αυτο που ρωτησα πριν?



> Στο routerboard γιατι χρειαζεται και CF? 
> Δεν εχει ηδη φορτωμενο το routerOS ?

----------


## alasondro

> ξερει κανεις να μου απαντησει σε αυτο που ρωτησα πριν?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στο routerboard γιατι χρειαζεται και CF? 
> Δεν εχει ηδη φορτωμενο το routerOS ?


Υποθέτω για να βάλεις κάποιο άλλο λειτουργικό 
άμα δεν θες να έχεις το mikrotik...

----------


## Ernest0x

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Μήπως βρέθηκε το link με τις αντίστοιχες λύσεις;

----------


## Ernest0x

Κανένα καινούριο board χαμηλής κατανάλωσης εκτός από τα γνωστά έχει εμφανιστεί στην αγορά;

----------


## acoul

Αυτό το έχεις δει?

----------


## Ernest0x

> Αυτό το έχεις δει?


Το είχα δει. Για x86 αρχιτεκτονική ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## Ernest0x

http://web.aaeon.com/
^ Φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντα τα προϊόντα τους. Αν γράφαν και τιμές θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα...

----------


## Shintaa

> συνηθως αυτο που θες απο μια τετοια συσκευη ειναι να λειτουργει απροβληματιστα,να μπορει να διαχειριστει μεγαλο BW, και να ειναι ευκολα επεκτασιμη.
> το routerboard μαλλον καλυπτει τα παραπανω,
> δεν κολαει σαν τα Η102, εχει μεγαλυτερο BW απο τα wrap λογω cpu, περνει εξτρα καρτα για αλλα 4 ακομα, και εχει ενσωματομενο OS για μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα.


Ναι ομως αφου το Routerboard μπορει να διαχειριστει ?28? Μβιτ, Τι να κανουμε τις θυρες επεκτασης αφου αναγκαστικα το bw θα μοιραζεται?

----------


## sotiris

Μεχρι 40-45 φτανει...αλλα πολυ σπανια θα το φτανεις ακομη και με 3-4 λινκ.

----------


## dalex

......

----------


## ngia

Όπως φάνηκε και από τα firenas και τα gif15 εκεί έξω υπάρχουν απίθανες (legacy κυρίως) συσκευούλες για τις ανάγκες μας σε πολύ χαμηλό κόστος και απλά περιμένουν να ψάξουμε να τις βρούμε.
(πάντα ήταν) οι επιλογές πολλές, απλά ψάξιμο θέλει.

----------

